# Lola has an URI



## chis4ever (Jun 6, 2011)

Last week I took Lola in for her bordetella shot. Her exam indicated that she was in good health. This weekend I noticed she was very wheezy and sneezing and had mucous coming out of her nose. She had a very hard time breathing and was lethargic and not eating. 
I took her to my vet today and found out that she has a fever. She has an upper respiratory infection. They put her in a nebulizer for 30 minutes to help her breathe easier. I was given 3 different medications (Rimadyl, Ciprofloxacin and Amoxicillin) to give her in the days ahead.
Lola hasn't been near any other dogs besides my other chis and none of them are sick. I haven't taken her to any public places besides the vet office last week. Where did she catch the "bug" I wonder? And how? Could she have had a reaction to the shot? She's 7 years old and has had bordetella shots without any reaction. Could she have been exposed to the virus in the vet clinic itself? 
She needs her teeth cleaned and a bad tooth removed. There is evidence of some gum disease beginning. My vet is hoping that there isn't any infection in her mouth that has made its way into her sinuses.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Where did she pick up the infection? FROM THE VACCINE. They don't tell you that, but it happens. A lot. They are putting the virus into the body, in a latent state, and it is supposed to make antibodies against the disease, but in your case - it actually caused the disease. 

You don't need to vaccinate for bordetella. It only covers a few strains, and it only lasts a few months. Most healthy dogs can fight it off without a problem at all. But vaccines WEAKEN the immune system, as shown here. 

You aren't doing yearly vaccines are you on a 7 year old? If you need proof of immunity against disease, you can do titers. Vaccines last the LIFE of the dog. Vaccinating over and over depresses the immune system and causes a host of problems.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a dog (7 yrs old) vaccinated for kennel cough because we were going to camp gone to the dogs in Vermont. Well no sooner did we get there, than this poor little girl started that terrible cough. Vet tech came over; hear the story, and asked me to keep her at the hotel! So that year we didn't do much at camp needless to say! She came to camp and stayed in the car while we ate, and went back to the hotel. Lasted only about a week. Light case. Other dogs did NOT get it. Caused by the vaccine. I never get it anymore. Hope Lola feels better soon. Sue


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

When I had to kennel my dogs this shot was required 2/3 of my chis gor horrible colds fr it and had to go on antibiotics also I would never recommend this vaccine ninjas glands were so swollen u could see them on the outside of his neck e couldn't even walk without coughing so bad  I hate all vaccines! My city has a law for rabies but when I called to ask if they needed proof of severe reaction they said no they Renee y annual license without question.


----------



## chis4ever (Jun 6, 2011)

THANK YOU all for confirming what I BELIEVE-that the dang vaccine caused her to be sick! She was perfectly fine before last week Wednesday when she was vaccinated. Now she's sick, poor dog. It hurts my heart to hear her wheeze. I want my happy, perky, smiling chihuahua back.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I know you have got lots of answers from other people, imjust wanted to send some well wishes to Lola.
Many healing thoughts and vibes.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is little Lola doing with her cough? Keep us posted---we all care. Sue


----------



## lindseyv77 (Feb 18, 2011)

The Bordetella vaccine only last for about a few months in the body, then it doesn't work anymore. So why get it on a yearly bases? It's a waste of time and money, and it's dangerous. Vets do not tell people this. So if your not planning on boarding your dog anytime soon then don't bother with this vaccine!


----------

